# M.V. Seistan



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

I am researching the SEISTAN story in particular what happened to the forward section after it was refloated and towed away to Sicily for breaking. Does anyone have pix of the ship during this period and info on where it was broken up. Thank you


----------



## Baldeagle62 (Jun 27, 2011)

manowari said:


> I am researching the SEISTAN story in particular what happened to the forward section after it was refloated and towed away to Sicily for breaking. Does anyone have pix of the ship during this period and info on where it was broken up. Thank you


Hi there Manowari.
My father, Stanley Jones was the Chief Office on board at the time of the Seistan disaster. He, my mother and brother, who were also on board at the time, were survivors. Both my mother and brother are alive today to tell the tale. Sadly my father passed away in 1992 due to cancer.
Would love to hear from you as we have recently tracked down the auxilliary steering whee which was recovered from the sea bed, for sale.
I look forward to hearing from you,
Regards,
Jonathan Jones


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Jonathan* and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

There are posts concerning the SEISTAN in the Shipping Companies forum under 'other shipping companies' and I think page 3, look for F C Strick. Think this link might take you there.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=3192


David
+


----------

